# *Cryz*



## blackshirt5 (Nov 21, 2003)

I just wanted you to know...IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT!  Everything!  My thread's being closed, the fall of the Holy Roman Empire, the 1957 Edsel, ALL YOUR FAULT!

Put Me On YOUR Ignore List, Because YOU'VE ALL MADE MINE!

*Runs off to cry on the WotC Forums*

*Whimper*

*Kitten Avatar*

Buncha Rednecks...

*Sniffle*

Stupid Potters...

*Snerk*


----------



## the Jester (Nov 21, 2003)

Ooh, now I'm offended!  

Don't you know that 'snerk' is a derogatory term for people of mostly northwestern European derivation who live in California and identify with non-northwestern European derived folk more than conservative northwestern-European derived folk think they should, and it implies that my racial background has no more color in it than bleached flour?!?!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 21, 2003)

Didn't know that actually.  I was using it as an onamotapeia(sp?) for the noise made after someone has been crying and they try to sniffle back a nosefull of snot.

Sorry Whitey!


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 21, 2003)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

Another thread closed!  Dink you bad doggy consider this the last time this Kitten-Avatared Poster sees your post, you're on the ignore list now!

*Snerk*

Mean doggy...locking up innocent threads...I didn't do nuthin' it's their faults anyways...


----------



## jdavis (Nov 21, 2003)

See I'm all upset too because I didn't get to reply to anything, my feelings are all hurt. Now people won't know that I own Andrew Dice Clay tapes but I don't post them here or that I don't use ignore list......


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 21, 2003)

Man, your Frylock Avatar is offensive!  But because I'm 



Spoiler



myhtusmgae


 it's not my fault it's your fault welcome to my ignore list bastard!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 21, 2003)

Now I'm all offended on behlaf of every caucasian person for Blackshirt5 using the derogatory term 'whitey."

*sniffle*

I'm entitled to damages for mental anguish now!

*sniff*


----------



## Crothian (Nov 21, 2003)

Just imagine this is a three page long post, filled with thinnly veiled insults and that despite the fact that it isn't, I beleive it is well thought out and funny.   

And thanks to these threads I'm tripled the amount of people on * my * ignore lists


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 21, 2003)

FYI, according to http://www.snerk.org/snerk.phtml

A Snerk is a half-smile, half-smirk. Now aren't you glad you asked?


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 21, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Now I'm all offended on behlaf of every caucasian person for Blackshirt5 using the derogatory term 'whitey."
> 
> *sniffle*
> 
> ...



 If I can find a picture of me, study my skin tone.  I'm the whitest guy you'll see.

Crothian, I think your High Post Count is Offensive.

*Whine and Cry*

Stupid Crothian!  With his High Post Count...It's his fault I don't have as high a post count as him!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 21, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Stupid Crothian!  With his High Post Count...It's his fault I don't have as high a post count as him!




You have post count envy. That makes you post count deficient.

Take offense to that.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 21, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> You have post count envy. That makes you post count deficient.
> 
> Take offense to that.



 SHUT UP!  Put me on you're ignore list as you're now on mine!

*Bawl* *sniffle*  *Kitten Avatar that looks like Hong's*


----------



## jdavis (Nov 21, 2003)

since your ignoring me you can't see this 

You better not ignore Crothian though because then you will just be left with all blank threads around here.

Hey will you get upset when the Mods come down hard on this thread and close it? I mean you know they will becoming for you like Kurt Russell in Tombstone.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 21, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> since your ignoring me you can't see this
> 
> You better not ignore Crothian though because then you will just be left with all blank threads around here.
> 
> Hey will you get upset when the Mods come down hard on this thread and close it? I mean you know they will becoming for you like Kurt Russell in Tombstone.



 Naw, I won't be upset.  I'm sure muhtysmage has his panties all up in a bunch over this thread but who cares? It's all in fun.


----------



## jdavis (Nov 21, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> Naw, I won't be upset. I'm sure muhtysmage has his panties all up in a bunch over this thread but who cares? It's all in fun.



Well as long as your ok with that and not going to start a thread about how unfair it is. I decided to get away from this place for a while last week and when I come back look what I find. Just for reference my Grandmother was born in a holler called Turkey Pin on the NorthCarolina/Tennessee border and my great aunt on the other side runs a biker bar, so I'm actually half Hillbilly and half Redneck (I'm also college educated and work{when working} in a supervisory position, so I would take being called either term as offensive).


----------



## the Jester (Nov 21, 2003)

All right, guys, I'm as at fault that the meta thread got closed as anyone.  Let's all let it die, shall we?  I'm feeling sheepish at this point...   

Thanks for the correction, Baraendur- I guess I'm not offended after all!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 21, 2003)

Enough, guys. You know the rules!


----------

